# low purine protein diet



## msc (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, looking to see what everyone thinks about avoderm natural vegetarian dog food. I have a dalmatian that is a stone former. He needs to be on a low purine protein diet. Thank you for any info. Mark


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

The problem I have with it is that it contains onion. I just don't understand why they would add that to dog food! 

It probably isn't in significant amounts, but when you consider that the effects are cumulative and the food will likely be fed daily for a long time, I am still somewhat concerned to see that as an ingredient.


----------

